# Ring doorbell into stucco wall - no anchors?



## Tofuti (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi, so I am going to install a ring doorbell into stucco wall. I know my way around anchors and so forth, but my dilemma is that the doorbell screw holes are VERY close to the edge of the doorbell. If I use the anchors they are sure to be visible, at least a little. I'd like to avoid this.

I suspect I could just drill holes that are the appropriate size for the mounting screws and it would work, at least for a little bit. However I know eventually the stucco would start to crumble and everything would loosen.

Are there any tips to avoid this? Is there anything I can squirt in the holes and stabilize the stucco so the threads are maintained?

Or, should I just use the anchors?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Im not exactly following you, but you could squirt a little liquid nails or other construction adhesive in the hole.


----------



## Tofuti (Sep 28, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Im not exactly following you, but you could squirt a little liquid nails or other construction adhesive in the hole.


Yeah that would tend to render the screws in there permanently. But I was thinking more along the lines of squirting in some thin superglue, which would soak into the stucco and keep it from crumbling.... I think.

Drill the holes, screw in the screws, remove the screws... hole is now threaded. Squirt in thin superglue, let it dry, stucco threads are more stable, attach doorbell. Something like that.

I know that would work at least for awhile. I guess I am asking the stucco experts out there if this is a viable long term practice or if it is only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Tofuti said:


> Yeah that would tend to render the screws in there permanently. But I was thinking more along the lines of squirting in some thin superglue, which would soak into the stucco and keep it from crumbling.... I think.
> 
> Drill the holes, screw in the screws, remove the screws... hole is now threaded. Squirt in thin superglue, let it dry, stucco threads are more stable, attach doorbell. Something like that.
> 
> I know that would work at least for awhile. I guess I am asking the stucco experts out there if this is a viable long term practice or if it is only delaying the inevitable.


If the substrate behind the Stucco is wood sheathing than just get screws that are the correct Dia. & 1&3/8" or 1 & 1/2" long this will allow you to attach to wood. If it CMU than drill small hole insert a wood dowel with glue than use the screw.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Superglue is not a gap filler. Fill the hole with liquid nail, add a drop of oil on the screws threads and run it in.


----------



## Tofuti (Sep 28, 2020)

ClarenceBauer said:


> If the substrate behind the Stucco is wood sheathing than just get screws that are the correct Dia. & 1&3/8" or 1 & 1/2" long this will allow you to attach to wood. If it CMU than drill small hole insert a wood dowel with glue than use the screw.


Actually I ran into an issue I had not anticipated.

Drilled the bigger hole for the wires to come through yesterday no problem.

Drilled the top pilot mounting hole today, no problem 

Tried to drill the bottom hole, it came to a stop about 1/4 inch in and after making no progress I pulled out the bit to find it red hot. I GUESS I found a bit of the metal lattice? Seems weird that it would melt a titanium drill bit though?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Tofuti said:


> Actually I ran into an issue I had not anticipated.
> 
> Drilled the bigger hole for the wires to come through yesterday no problem.
> 
> ...


You most likely hit a pan head screw than attaches the lath.


----------



## Tofuti (Sep 28, 2020)

Darn... that seems pretty one in a million.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Tofuti said:


> Darn... that seems pretty one in a million.


Do you plat the lottery. All you need is one in a million.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Drill the hole for the screw. Fill with hot glue. Wait and screw into the solid hot glue.


----------

